# King No. 10 Rat trap pedal



## JO BO (Jan 30, 2022)

One very rare King No.10 fair shape.  Turns

Postal money order or cashiers check


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 31, 2022)

50


----------



## JO BO (Jan 31, 2022)

Nd thanks


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 31, 2022)

60


----------



## JO BO (Jan 31, 2022)

ND  thanks


----------

